# Does anyone know when



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Can't point any where but it is legal in GA and used heavily in Spaulding.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh God............ =(


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Can't point any where but it is legal in GA and used heavily in Spaulding.


I think it's only legal if the gas chambers where built before 1990 in certain counties? I'll have to Google again.

"The 1990 Georgia Humane Euthanasia Act bans the use of carbon monoxide gas chambers to euthanize animals. Animal shelters are required to use lethal injection, with the exception of specific counties with low population and shelters already using gas chambers." 

The last sentence is why I think many are grandfathered in???

I'm just trying to collect some info for someone.

People will hate most of the links. You know who actually provided evidence. http://www.aldf.org/content/saldf.php?pid=199

To bad we have to have euthanasia. I understand in cases where animals are sick and in pain with no hope, but to have to be put down because they have no place to go...

I found something. Thank you


----------

